

Sunspots could soon disappear for decades: study - cwan
http://www.physorg.com/news203746768.html

======
chc
In short, "There has been a decrease in the sun's magnetic field lately. Based
on that trend, we're predicting that sunspots could disappear entirely."

They bury how shaky this prediction is really far into the story. It reminds
me a lot of <http://xkcd.com/605/>.

